# Walked out (emigrated) on joint mortgage in 2014, coming into inheritance soon



## pauliesbowl (23 May 2021)

Hello,
I emigrated in 2014 leaving a joint mortgage here, the other person in the mortgage entered into a PIA.
I have not made contact or heard anything from the bank since.
I returned around 2019 and my sole parent is not expected to be alive for much longer and is trying to leave me a property but is afraid that the bank will take it.

Would anyone have any suggestions where to start?
Thank you for reading.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 May 2021)

> I emigrated in 2014 leaving a joint mortgage here, the other person in the mortgage entered into a PIA.
> I have not made contact or heard anything from the bank since.
> I returned around 2019 and my sole parent is not expected to be alive for much longer and is trying to leave me a property but is afraid that the bank will take it.



Call the lender and tell them that you can now repay the mortgage by selling an inherited property.

Am I missing something?

I hope you are not suggesting that the rest of us should pay your debts for you?

Brendan


----------



## Cervelo (23 May 2021)

Honouring my debt would be the first place I'd start or is that not an option in your eyes??


----------



## pauliesbowl (23 May 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Call the lender and tell them that you can now repay the mortgage by selling an inherited property.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> ...


I think you're probably missing the fact that people try and minimise their liabilities instead of maximising them.
I entered into a contract with a private entity not you or "us" and some of terms of that contract included provisions for discharging the debt which is what I'm seeking to do.
I thought this was a forum for information like that , I had no idea you were overlaying your personal sense of morality on the issue and using it to filter the information that could be provided.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> I think you're probably missing the fact that people try and minimise their liabilities instead of maximising them.
> I entered into a contract with a private entity not you or "us" and some of terms of that contract included provisions for discharging the debt which is what I'm seeking to do.
> I thought this was a forum for information like that , I had no idea you were overlaying your personal sense of morality on the issue and using it to filter the information that could be provided.


You are the reason why 300,000 people are paying the highest mortgage rates in the eurozone.

Because they have to pay for the likes of you who refuses to pay your mortgage when, clearly, you can.

Brendan


----------



## pauliesbowl (23 May 2021)

Cervelo said:


> Honouring my debt would be the first place I'd start or is that not an option in your eyes??


I'd rather escape said debt if possible, good for you though that you wouldn't.


Brendan Burgess said:


> You are the reason why 300,000 people are paying the highest mortgage rates in the eurozone.
> 
> Because they have to pay for the likes of you who refuses to pay your mortgage when, clearly, you can.
> 
> Brendan


You're mistaking me for the government your generation voted in.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> You're mistaking me for the government your generation voted in.



Wow! You bought a house with a mortgage when you under 18!


----------



## Cervelo (23 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> I'd rather escape said debt if possible, good for you though that you wouldn't.


Well at least I can walk into any room with my head held high and my good name intact 
Can You?????
Yeah didn't think so!!


----------



## pauliesbowl (23 May 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Wow! You bought a house with a mortgage when you under 18!


I was 18 when I got offered a 100% mortgage after working in construction for a few months.

And again, there were no terms in my mortgage saying that the Irish taxpayer would be liable in the event of a default on my behalf.


Cervelo said:


> Well at least I can walk into any room with my head held high and my good name intact
> Can You?????
> Yeah didn't think so!!


Something tells me that if you could do that you wouldn't be posting nonsense on here trying to belittle me in an attempt to get me to adhere to terms of a contract that I never agreed to.


----------



## EasilyAmused (23 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> Would anyone have any suggestions where to start?
> Thank you for reading.



Is your parent leaving you the entire property on your own?  I assume so.

I would discuss this with your parent’s solicitor.


----------



## Shirazman (23 May 2021)

Don't go picking on the OP lads, the fact is that Generation Zob don't 'do' personal responsibility.  It's always someone else's fault - probably the gubberment's - so it's beyond rational argument that someone else should pick up the tab.


----------



## Cervelo (23 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> Something tells me that if you could do that you wouldn't be posting nonsense on here trying to belittle me in an attempt to get me to adhere to terms of a contract that I never agreed to.


I can and I do but would one of the terms you "never" agreed to be the repayment element of the mortgage contract ??


----------



## Sarenco (23 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> I think you're probably missing the fact that people try and minimise their liabilities instead of maximising them.


You’re not really trying to minimise your liabilities - you are simply try to welsh on a debt you have already incurred.

I think your parent is right to be worried that your creditors will come after the inherited property to recoup their losses.

One option for your parent might be to leave the property to a designated charity, while giving you a right of residence during your lifetime.


----------



## Johnno75 (23 May 2021)

You have a credit rating issue which needs to be addressed. Reaching a deal with the bank is probably the best way to resolve that issue.

If the property has not been taken over by the bank and sold, it still has your name still on it. The bank could theoretically still foreclose and/or come after you for the outstanding debt.

If the bank gets wind that you become the owner of property (by inheritance), there is the possibility of their obtaining judgement against you and registering that judgement against your inherited property as a mortgage.


----------



## Clamball (23 May 2021)

I am really sorry to hear they are not going to be around much longer, and are trying to put their affairs in order.  Do you live with your parent.

What are the options if your parent dies and leaves you the house?  Are you planning to sell or live in it?  If the do not leave you the house will your circumstances change at all?

You clearly have an unpaid debt with the bank which will not go away until you resolve it.  Would it be fair to say that you have made no attempts to deal with this since 2019, when you returned to Ireland.  What  Does your parent want to help you resolve the debt issue?  It does sound like an opportunity to put you affairs in order and move on with your life.  You partner from 2014, what do they say?


----------



## pauliesbowl (23 May 2021)

Jayom75 said:


> You have a credit rating issue which needs to be addressed. Reaching a deal with the bank is probably the best way to resolve that issue.
> 
> If the property has not been taken over by the bank and sold, it still has your name still on it. The bank could theoretically still foreclose and/or come after you for the outstanding debt.
> 
> If the bank gets wind that you become the owner of property (by inheritance), there is the possibility of their obtaining judgement against you and registering that judgement against your inherited property as a mortgage.


Thank you.
Would you have any sort of an idea of what sort of deals they've been making?
The property was repossessed and sold with a total deficit of potentially 250k.

Would you or anyone reading this have an idea of how judgements work and if there's legal ways to negate them?


----------



## Gordon Gekko (23 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> Would you have any sort of an idea of what sort of deals they've been making?
> 
> Would you or anyone reading this have an idea of how judgements work and if there's legal ways to negate them?


Yes, yes, and yes.

But I have zero intention of helping you.

And from someone who loves helping people out, that’s quite the position to take.


----------



## pauliesbowl (23 May 2021)

Clamball said:


> I am really sorry to hear they are not going to be around much longer, and are trying to put their affairs in order.  Do you live with your parent.
> 
> What are the options if your parent dies and leaves you the house?  Are you planning to sell or live in it?  If the do not leave you the house will your circumstances change at all?
> 
> You clearly have an unpaid debt with the bank which will not go away until you resolve it.  Would it be fair to say that you have made no attempts to deal with this since 2019, when you returned to Ireland.  What  Does your parent want to help you resolve the debt issue?  It does sound like an opportunity to put you affairs in order and move on with your life.  You partner from 2014, what do they say?


Thank you.
Yes I live with my parent and I'm planning to live there if they successfully leave it to me. If they don't leave it to me I'll have to find other accommodation like everyone else I suppose.
Yes I have made no attempts to deal with the issue hoping that the Statute of Limitations might apply and that the debt might go away and yes my parent really wants me to have the house and resolve the issue.
I have not spoken to my partner of the time since then. They went through PIA  and I don't think they'd be bothered discussing the issue with me anyway tbh.


----------



## Thirsty (23 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> have not spoken to my partner of the time since then. They went through PIA and I don't think they'd be bothered discussing


To be honest, this is the element of your actions I really dislike; lots of folks go through hard times, people have handed back the keys of their home, or gone bankrupt.

In my experience most people do their best, even if it doesn't always measure to the high standards of posters here...

But you welched and left someone else pick up the pieces.

At the very least, go and make amends for your behaviour.


----------



## pauliesbowl (23 May 2021)

Gordon Gekko said:


> Yes, yes, and yes.
> 
> But I have zero intention of helping you.
> 
> And from someone who loves helping people out, that’s quite the position to take.


Yes it seems rather extreme to me tbh especially seeing as I'm not even quite sure what the issue is?
I signed a contract with a private entity and in it were contained terms to cover every eventuality, one of which being my inability to meet the repayments which is a circumstance I found myself in then and may or may not have found myself in again depending on how it's assessed.
My only intent is to follow the law and the terms of the contract I signed yet you seem to have a significant issue with this?


----------



## pauliesbowl (23 May 2021)

Thirsty said:


> To be honest, this is the element of your actions I really dislike; lots of folks go through hard times, people have handed back the keys of their home, or gone bankrupt.
> 
> In my experience most people do their best, even if it doesn't always measure to the high standards of posters here...
> 
> ...


The keys of my home have been handed back and I've no issue going bankrupt if that's what's required.

You're incorrect in saying I welched - not only was the contract not a wager but provisions were made within it for the eventuality that I'd be unable to meet the repayments due to unforseen events or whatever. I experienced those events and am now I'm seeking to minimise my liability like anyone would do.

I'm not sure what behaviour you'd like me to make amends for and to whom?


----------



## Johnno75 (23 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> Thank you.
> Would you have any sort of an idea of what sort of deals they've been making?
> The property was repossessed and sold with a total deficit of potentially 250k.
> 
> Would you or anyone reading this have an idea of how judgements work and if there's legal ways to negate them?


No idea about any deals but it would well be worth your while to go to a Solicitor and get advice. If a judgement has been obtained against you, the only way to set it aside is with the agreement of the creditor. Only after the judgement has been satisfied or a deal made will a creditor consider lifting the judgement.


----------



## pauliesbowl (23 May 2021)

Jayom75 said:


> No idea about any deals but it would well be worth your while to go to a Solicitor and get advice. If a judgement has been obtained against you, the only way to set it aside is with the agreement of the creditor. Only after the judgement has been satisfied or a deal made will a creditor consider lifting the judgement.


Thank you.
Yes an experienced solicitor should help.
Would anyone reading this know if there's a way to find out if a judgement has been has issued against me?


----------



## The Horseman (23 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> The keys of my home have been handed back and I've no issue going bankrupt if that's what's required.
> 
> You're incorrect in saying I welched - not only was the contract not a wager but provisions were made within it for the eventuality that I'd be unable to meet the repayments due to unforseen events or whatever. I experienced those events and am now I'm seeking to minimise my liability like anyone would do.
> 
> I'm not sure what behaviour you'd like me to make amends for and to whom?


With all due respect you did welch on the arrangement no matter how you try rationalise it in your own head. 

You returned to Ireland two years ago and made no attempt to resolve the matter. Now that you are due to inherit a property you are only now looking at the matter because its in your interest now.

You are actively trying to avoid the matter and you then get all defensive when posters express opinions on your actions. 

What exactly did you expect?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> as I'm not even quite sure what the issue is?




You've been told by many posters what the issue is.


----------



## pauliesbowl (23 May 2021)

The Horseman said:


> With all due respect you did welch on the arrangement no matter how you try rationalise it in your own head.
> 
> You returned to Ireland two years ago and made no attempt to resolve the matter. Now that you are due to inherit a property you are only now looking at the matter because its in your interest now.
> 
> ...


This is false, like I have already said everything I intend to do will be within the confines of the contract I entered into and the law.


----------



## The Horseman (23 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> This is false, like I have already said everything I intend to do will be within the confines of the contract I entered into and the law.


The contract stated you would repay a loan nothing more. So if you are going to stay within the confines of the contract then pay €125k as your part of the shortfall.

My post is not false otherwise you would have dealt with this matter in 2019 and would not be posting on this forum looking for advice.


----------



## Shirazman (23 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> I'm not sure what behaviour you'd like me to make amends for and to whom?



And that's the nub of why so many people are annoyed by your attitude.


----------



## PIPPOP (23 May 2021)

The Horseman said:


> The contract stated you would repay a loan nothing more. So if you are going to stay within the confines of the contract then pay €125k as your part of the shortfall.
> 
> My post is not false otherwise you would have dealt with this matter in 2019 and would not be posting on this forum looking for advice.


I suspect he is legally liable for full 250k as his partners PIA has no bearing on him...


----------



## The Horseman (23 May 2021)

PIPPOP said:


> I suspect he is legally liable for full 250k as his partners PIA has no bearing on him...


I see the poster is looking for assistance on another thread despite his assertion that he wants to stay within the contract and the law.


----------



## pauliesbowl (23 May 2021)

The Horseman said:


> I see the poster is looking for assistance on another thread despite his assertion that he wants to stay within the contract and the law.


I had no idea posting on another thread would automatically preclude me from staying within the contract and the law.


----------



## The Horseman (23 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> I had no idea posting on another thread would automatically preclude me from staying within the contract and the law.


It does not, it does however indicate that you are determined to do whatever you can to try find a way to avoid your liability.


----------



## pauliesbowl (23 May 2021)

The Horseman said:


> It does not, it does however indicate that you are determined to do whatever you can to try find a way to avoid your liability.


Yes as long as it's legal I'll consider it.


----------



## deanpark (23 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> Hello,
> I emigrated in 2014 leaving a joint mortgage here, the other person in the mortgage entered into a PIA.
> I have not made contact or heard anything from the bank since.
> I returned around 2019 and my sole parent is not expected to be alive for much longer and is trying to leave me a property but is afraid that the bank will take it.
> ...


You  made a rash/ foolish move by not dealing with in 2014 when the economic situation was less certain and banks were prepared to cut deals.  Banks less willing now to do deals as they are better able to bide their time and more used to handling (& less sympathetic to)  long term problem debtors and more proficient at extracting cash from them using any means at their disposal. You are most likely 7 years too late to engineer a neat solution to suit you as you would like. An expensive lesson there for you. You missed the boat when they were dealing with the tsunami  of bad loans and you're more of an outlier now in the rosier environment of 2021.


----------



## fungie20 (23 May 2021)

This is vomit inducing stuff, the OP should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## noproblem (23 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> Yes as long as it's legal I'll consider it.


I'd say the people here are running out of patience with you. Go into the Bank and discuss your situation with them. Also, you're not doing any favours to your parents health with all this. Man up and do the right and proper thing, very, very obvious what that is and good luck with it.


----------



## Clamball (23 May 2021)

You and your partner borrowed money from the bank to purchase a house and in 2014 you walk away from the mortgage and told the bank to take over the house.
Possibly the bank sold the house and there is still an outstanding debt.
So you still need to pay back the money you borrowed, the debt is still there.  The debt did not go away just because you don’t have the house anymore.
You obviously know the debt is substantial otherwise you would not be asking about it.

Your parent wants to leave you an inheritance which will clear the debt, but for some reason you don’t want to pay off the debt.  Clearly the parent knows about the money you owe the bank, so maybe they have been receiving letters at their address about the current debt? 

So you choices are

1. Inherit house, engage with bank and pay your debt.  Do a PIA and go bankrupt, or whatever works best to get the best deal from the bank, in full and final settlement.
2.  Tell your parent to leave the house in trust to be sold on your death to pay the bank debt.  You need legal advice.
3.  Tell your parent to leave the house to charity (maybe a homeless one).  You will have no home and the same debt but maybe you will find some way to pay it off. 

Brendan is right, the consequence of you not paying your mortgage is higher mortgage rates for everyone else.  Owing the bank money is not a victimless crime.


----------



## pauliesbowl (24 May 2021)

Clamball said:


> You and your partner borrowed money from the bank to purchase a house and in 2014 you walk away from the mortgage and told the bank to take over the house.
> Possibly the bank sold the house and there is still an outstanding debt.
> So you still need to pay back the money you borrowed, the debt is still there.  The debt did not go away just because you don’t have the house anymore.
> You obviously know the debt is substantial otherwise you would not be asking about it.
> ...


Incorrect, like Brendan you're confusing me with whoever put you on the hook for my debts. I entered into a contract with a private entity and NOT you or anyone else who's disgruntled by how things worked out. If you're bitter about being brought into it I suggest you direct that emotion toward whoever did that but it wasn't me - I would never have entered into a contract where the taxpayer would be the ultimate creditor and where the usual mechanisms of bankruptcy and PIA would not be available to me due to this. That would be a terrible and foolish contract for me to enter into leaving me permanently and inescapably on the hook for the lack of attention paid by prior generation's administrations. 

So you're incorrect in saying that I need to pay back the money I borrowed, this is just what you would like me to do. In reality there are mechanisms where I can minimise and possibly escape that debt and like any normal person who has more loyalty to himself and his family than others.


----------



## Cervelo (24 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> In reality there are mechanisms where I can minimise and possibly escape that debt and like any normal person who has more loyalty to himself and his family than others.


That just says it all!!!


----------



## pauliesbowl (24 May 2021)

deanpark said:


> You  made a rash/ foolish move by not dealing with in 2014 when the economic situation was less certain and banks were prepared to cut deals.  Banks less willing now to do deals as they are better able to bide their time and more used to handling (& less sympathetic to)  long term problem debtors and more proficient at extracting cash from them using any means at their disposal. You are most likely 7 years too late to engineer a neat solution to suit you as you would like. An expensive lesson there for you. You missed the boat when they were dealing with the tsunami  of bad loans and you're more of an outlier now in the rosier environment of 2021.


Yes you have some valid points here however I'm not sure if I've missed the boat. My situation is still pretty miserable so I might still qualify for whatever schemes are available to people in my position.


Cervelo said:


> That just says it all!!!


Yes!!!


noproblem said:


> I'd say the people here are running out of patience with you. Go into the Bank and discuss your situation with them. Also, you're not doing any favours to your parents health with all this. Man up and do the right and proper thing, very, very obvious what that is and good luck with it.


I don't mean to be rude but what you'd say is neither here nor there and the wishes of my parent are that I get the house and it not be used to bail out the fecklessness of prior administrations and the electorates that put them in power.


----------



## tallpaul (24 May 2021)

To the OP. There has been a bit of a pile on regarding your various responses and your attitude to your debts. However you seem to be missing some key insights and I think it is because you are reading some of the posts extremely literally.

No, you didn't take out a mortgage with everyone but with a financial institution. HOWEVER by reneging on the contract and not paying back the debt, you and many others have caused an unintended consequence of requiring the general taxpayer i.e. everyone else, to indirectly fund these bad debts through higher mortgage interest rates. To put it more simply: if all mortgages now in arrears or written off had been serviced properly, it most likely that a) interest rates would be lower b) there would be greater competition in the space as the perception of mortgage lending would not be so heavily skewed agains banks etc. with consequential lower rates.

Who did or didn't vote for a government is ENTIRELY IRRELEVANT. What previous generations did or didn't do is ENTIRELY IRRELEVANT. 

What is relevant is that you freely entered into a contract for a loan and through whatever circumstances, be it the end of the relationship, loss of job, wanderlust for travel or whatever, you skipped off abroad knowing full well that you were leaving a debt behind and you were hoping that it would go away. The debt hasn't gone away.

Now I don't exactly know how the bank you are indebted to might work. It might well happen that you receive your inheritance, take the house in your name and the few bob and you never hear another word. If so, you may well be delighted. But you will probably never get another loan, never move to another house or another part of the country, never be able to take out a car loan or a credit agreement for furniture or something else and there will always be the possibility that the bank 'finds you' and pursues you for the debt. 

Only you can decide if you want to live your life like that.

I wouldn't.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (24 May 2021)

I think this thread has run its course.

Like a blind and limping elderly dog, it really does need to be put out of its misery.

I’d ask the Mods to do the decent thing and administer an OBE.

*One Behind the Ear


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 May 2021)

Hi Gordon

I think it's useful to tease these issues out.   

It's interesting that the OP feels that we are all to blame for his not paying his debts. 



Brendan


----------



## pauliesbowl (24 May 2021)

tallpaul said:


> To the OP. There has been a bit of a pile on regarding your various responses and your attitude to your debts. However you seem to be missing some key insights and I think it is because you are reading some of the posts extremely literally.
> 
> No, you didn't take out a mortgage with everyone but with a financial institution. HOWEVER by reneging on the contract and not paying back the debt, you and many others have caused an unintended consequence of requiring the general taxpayer i.e. everyone else, to indirectly fund these bad debts through higher mortgage interest rates. To put it more simply: if all mortgages now in arrears or written off had been serviced properly, it most likely that a) interest rates would be lower b) there would be greater competition in the space as the perception of mortgage lending would not be so heavily skewed agains banks etc. with consequential lower rates.
> 
> ...


I haven't caused the unintended consequence of making the taxpayer responsible for funding my bad debts, all I did was take out a contract with a private entity and that contract failed like they often do. Somebody or entity certainly did create a mechanism whereby the Irish taxpayer became responsible for those bad debts however I am not that person.

I travelled abroad to work.

I will be able to avail of financial instruments in the future as long as the bank is happy with my creditworthiness at that time, that is how it works despite what you've been told.

And yes I'm perfectly happy behaving legally.


Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Gordon
> 
> I think it's useful to tease these issues out.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why you're misrepresenting me and it might possibly be for the second time but to clarify - I'm not blaming you or anyone else who has taken the time to post here for me not paying my debts.


----------



## Marine1 (24 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> I haven't caused the unintended consequence of making the taxpayer responsible for funding my bad debts, all I did was take out a contract with a private entity and that contract failed like they often do. Somebody or entity certainly did create a mechanism whereby the Irish taxpayer became responsible for those bad debts however I am not that person.
> 
> I travelled abroad to work.
> 
> ...


you post like someone that has been got to by the freemen, 

if you are happy with the deal you made with the bank at the time of taking out the loan then you would understand that you still are indebted to the bank.


----------



## PIPPOP (24 May 2021)

At this point, I think you speak to a professional. If you have income, then a DSA is probably the route (considering the property was sold and the bank has no security over you). If you get a DSA completed before you inherit, then you have set out what you achieved.

I suppose, there is whats morally right, and whats possible. You can see how the majority feel about here. You can take the selfish approach, which you have. But dare I say it, there are plenty of people out there who will look after themselves first.  I wouldnt like to see this forum to be used as a tool to evade/avoid ones responsibility. So I think getting proper advice is your next step.


----------



## Shirazman (24 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> the wishes of my parent are that I get the house and it not be used to bail me out



So that's where you got it from.   It's not all your fault so, it's an inherited dislike of paying one's debts.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (24 May 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Gordon
> 
> I think it's useful to tease these issues out.
> 
> ...


Fair enough.

I thought you did well on RTE last night by the way…


----------



## PIPPOP (24 May 2021)

Shirazman said:


> So that's where you got it from.   It's not all your fault so, it's an inherited dislike of paying one's debts.


Thats not very polite. If I was in the same situation I would rather it goes to the local donkey sanctuary rather than the bank who is a business and has allowance for bad debts etc. I dont think my attitude is unique.


----------



## pauliesbowl (24 May 2021)

Marine1 said:


> you post like someone that has been got to by the freemen,
> 
> if you are happy with the deal you made with the bank at the time of taking out the loan then you would understand that you still are indebted to the bank.


I'm not sure if I'm still indebted to the bank, they may have written it off or they may have a judgement issued against me. These are things I'm currently trying to find but some are inserting their ideas of morality into the issue instead of helping me.


PIPPOP said:


> At this point, I think you speak to a professional. If you have income, then a DSA is probably the route (considering the property was sold and the bank has no security over you). If you get a DSA completed before you inherit, then you have set out what you achieved.
> 
> I suppose, there is whats morally right, and whats possible. You can see how the majority feel about here. You can take the selfish approach, which you have. But dare I say it, there are plenty of people out there who will look after themselves first.  I wouldnt like to see this forum to be used as a tool to evade/avoid ones responsibility. So I think getting proper advice is your next step.


Thank you. Yes I see how some posters here feel but this is not the real world, the real world is
my personal circumstances and they are only known to me.


Shirazman said:


> So that's where you got it from.   It's not all your fault so, it's an inherited dislike of paying one's debts.


Any reasonable person seeks to minimise their liabilities. You are not being reasonable you're being bitter. Which I understand but you're directing it at the wrong person.


Gordon Gekko said:


> I think this thread has run its course.
> 
> Like a blind and limping elderly dog, it really does need to be put out of its misery.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input, I am fully aware of your position and will certainly be taking it into consideration. No need to continue posting but again thank you.


----------



## Johnno75 (24 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> I'm not sure if I'm still indebted to the bank, they may have written it off or they may have a judgement issued against me. These are things I'm currently trying to find but some are inserting their ideas of morality into the issue instead of helping me.


You most likely are still on someone’s books. Either you’re indebted to the Bank itself or to the entity who the bank sold the debt to after the bank wrote the debt down.

You should do a judgement search against yourself in the High Court Central Office to see if the bank has obtained judgement against you.


----------



## Shirazman (24 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> Any reasonable person seeks to minimise their liabilities. You are not being reasonable you're being bitter. Which I understand but you're directing it at the wrong person.



I'm not bitter, merely contemptuous. 

And I'm directing my contempt at the person who took out a mortgage, ran away, slithered back home a few years later and now wants to rat out of repaying it.    So if that isn't you, then I apologise.


----------



## PGF2016 (24 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> I did was take out a contract with a private entity and that contract failed like they often do.


Do you acknowledge the impact of your actions on the the rates of other mortgage holders in Ireland as has been explained earlier in the thread? 

That is why there is hostility in the responses you've received. Many others are bearing the brunt of those who choose to not pay when they have the means to.


----------



## Thirsty (24 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> You're incorrect in saying I welched - not only was the contract not a wager but provisions were made within it for the eventuality that I'd be unable to meet the repayments due to unforseen events or whatever. I experienced those events and am now I'm seeking to minimise my liability like anyone would do.
> 
> I'm not sure what behaviour you'd like me to make amends for and to whom?



What do you think happened to the partner you left behind?  Someone with whom you once had a relationship?  What do you imagine they had to go through?  And you haven't even bothered to contact them; you can't even say I'm sorry.

I'll let everyone else get up on their high horse about banks and paying debts.  

It's your contempt for another human being that I find despicable.


----------



## 24601 (24 May 2021)

The funny thing is the OP keeps referring to the contract as if it allows for the eventuality of him defaulting and absconding without any effort to engage. His only interest in engaging now to to avoid "his" inheritance getting diluted/wiped out. He thinks his carry-on is victimless but he's clearly ignoring - either through stupidity or plain selfishness - the link between his actions and the cost to the rest of us through higher mortgage rates and taxes etc. And that's ignoring the fact that he left his former partner on the hook.


----------



## pauliesbowl (24 May 2021)

Jayom75 said:


> You most likely are still on someone’s books. Either you’re indebted to the Bank itself or to the entity who the bank sold the debt to after the bank wrote the debt down.
> 
> You should do a judgement search against yourself in the High Court Central Office to see if the bank has obtained judgement against you.


Thank you.


Shirazman said:


> I'm not bitter, merely contemptuous.
> 
> And I'm directing my contempt at the person who took out a mortgage, ran away, slithered back home a few years later and now wants to rat out of repaying it.    So if that isn't you, then I apologise.


That's fine but I'll ask you to keep your emotions to yourself please.


PGF2016 said:


> Do you acknowledge the impact of your actions on the the rates of other mortgage holders in Ireland as has been explained earlier in the thread?
> 
> That is why there is hostility in the responses you've received. Many others are bearing the brunt of those who choose to not pay when they have the means to.


Yes certainly I acknowledge that however I never agreed to that when entering into the contract so whilst it's unfortunate I'm not holding myself accountable for it.


Thirsty said:


> What do you think happened to the partner you left behind?  Someone with whom you once had a relationship?  What do you imagine they had to go through?  And you haven't even bothered to contact them; you can't even say I'm sorry.
> 
> I'll let everyone else get up on their high horse about banks and paying debts.
> 
> It's your contempt for another human being that I find despicable.


The partner I left behind went through the PIA like I said and has by all accounts moved on with their life quite successfully in all fields.
I haven't bothered to contact them as they would likely prefer that I didn't.

I didn't "leave them behind" - we were long broken up and they were off doing their thing.

I think you're trying to rationalise your negative emotions towards me by clutching at straws that don't exist.


----------



## Cervelo (24 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> I haven't bothered to contact them as they would likely prefer that I didn't.


It's a pity you wouldn't do the same here and go back to what ever hole you crawled out of


----------



## tallpaul (24 May 2021)

OP is just trolling at this stage and looking for a rise from posters. Nothing said will make a blind bit of difference. Time to close the thread Brendan.


----------



## LS400 (24 May 2021)

Your like a pack of dogs with that lad, and, I have to say, good on him for fighting his corner.

He may not have handled the situation correctly, but we haven't lived his life these last number of years, and so we don't have the right to slaughter him out. 

Some of the attacking posts are absolutely disgraceful.


----------



## pauliesbowl (24 May 2021)

24601 said:


> The funny thing is the OP keeps referring to the contract as if it allows for the eventuality of him defaulting and absconding without any effort to engage. His only interest in engaging now to to avoid "his" inheritance getting diluted/wiped out. He thinks his carry-on is victimless but he's clearly ignoring - either through stupidity or plain selfishness - the link between his actions and the cost to the rest of us through higher mortgage rates and taxes etc. And that's ignoring the fact that he left his former partner on the hook.


Yes the contract made provisions for a default and the lender has fulfilled their obligations in respect of that and I'm currently seeking to do the same.
I made numerous attempts to engage at the time but they were not interested.

The fact that someone or something made the taxpayer responsible for the lender's bad debts is of no consequence to me or the contract I entered into. You'd like it to be, but it's not.


Cervelo said:


> It's a pity you wouldn't do the same here and go back to what ever hole you crawled out of


Please stop trying to derail the thread with ad hominems.


tallpaul said:


> OP is just trolling at this stage and looking for a rise from posters. Nothing said will make a blind bit of difference. Time to close the thread Brendan.


This is laughably pathetic.

What would make a difference is if I could find out more about the ins and outs of Judgements however those that might know seem to be reluctant to help and it seems to be because I have given the respect of not embroidering my story with sobs and appeals for sympathy.
Like is this a forum for financial information or for people to take out their frustrations on others?


----------



## Johnno75 (24 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> the ins and outs of Judgements


1. A judgment can be registered as a judgement mortgage against any property you own, as alluded to earlier.
2. A judgement will affect your credit rating with lending institutions and credit card companies.
3. A judgement can be lodged with the Sheriff for collection which can lead to seizure of your goods.
4. A judgement can form the basis of Instalment Order proceedings in court against you.
5. If creditors know that a judgement has been registered against you (and they can conduct a search against you), they will not be inclined towards doing business with you (think buying properties, cars etc).
6. As alluded to earlier, do a judgement search against yourself.


----------



## pauliesbowl (24 May 2021)

LS400 said:


> Your like a pack of dogs with that lad, and, I have to say, good on him for fighting his corner.
> 
> He may not have handled the situation correctly, but we haven't lived his life these last number of years, and so we don't have the right to slaughter him out.
> 
> Some of the attacking posts are absolutely disgraceful.


Thank you and thank you to anyone else who has not judged me. I would thank your posts but I can't find the thanks button.


Jayom75 said:


> 1. A judgment can be registered as a judgement mortgage against any property you own, as alluded to earlier.
> 2. A judgement will affect your credit rating with lending institutions and credit card companies.
> 3. A judgement can be lodged with the Sheriff for collection which can lead to seizure of your goods.
> 4. A judgement can form the basis of Instalment Order proceedings in court against you.
> ...


Thank you. Would you be aware of how I perform a judgement search against myself, I can't seem to see any mechanism on the website.

Would anybody have any information on the statute of limitations and how it might apply here (last contact with the lender was in 2014) and to any potential judgement against me?


----------



## Johnno75 (24 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> Would you be aware of how I perform a judgement search against myself


Go to a Solicitor and they’ll arrange it. There are fees payable for searches. While you’re there, get advice.

Or go to the Central Office in the High Court in Dublin and punch in your name into the system.


----------



## Sunny (24 May 2021)

pauliesbowl said:


> Thank you and thank you to anyone else who has not judged me. I would thank your posts but I can't find the thanks button.
> 
> Thank you. Would you be aware of how I perform a judgement search against myself, I can't seem to see any mechanism on the website.
> 
> Would anybody have any information on the statute of limitations and how it might apply here (last contact with the lender was in 2014) and to any potential judgement against me?



Or simply do a google search instead of coming on here looking for people to give you easy answers 

I googled judgements there and there is a pile of information on what they are, how you find them and all the rest.....

To be honest, I am not going to condemn you for what you are doing or trying to do. However, a lot of people remember threads going back over the last 10 years of people really suffering trying to keep a roof over their heads and their families and trying to meet their obligations. There are loads of people who are still impacted. You choose to run away and then come back trying to start afresh like it never happened. Good luck to you but I doubt you will find many people here or anywhere else willing to help you unless you pay them. So unless you find the information you want yourself, I would suggest paying for some good advice.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 May 2021)

And that is a good summary to close the thread on.


----------

